# A good Deal?



## sortafast (Jan 16, 2006)

I am just getting into machining and what not, and i have a line a getting a slightly used and well maintained 9x20 mini lathe and the corresponding base(http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45861) Its not a time sensitive deal since i know the seller, but they are asking $700 including a few misc tools. Would this be a wise move for a total novice just getting started in machining? I think that its a fair price for how little it was used and what the machine was used for. Any input would be great.
Thanks

Dave


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 16, 2006)

Too much. You can get them on sale for less.


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 17, 2006)

A 9x20 would be a good size choice for flashlight work since you can internally thread some of the longer bodies. I can't do this on my 7x10 without some horsing around.

The HF 9x20 isn't very good though. Their QC is iffy. Grizzly sells this same exact lathe and it has an accuracy guarantee. IIRC, HF isn't handling machine tool sales in the retail outlets any more, so whether you go with the HF or Grizzly, you're probably looking at getting it shipped.

Craigslist is worth a look too; I frequently see lathes on there for sale, CHEAP.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 17, 2006)

Speaking without athority here.....

The included tools and base may make the difference, as would the condition of the lathe. The base is a $200 add on, and the tooling or chucks may cost several hundreds (or a few bucks) depending on what they are. The tax (or lack of tax) may also make a difference. Here in CA the tax on $799 is $70.

It looks like it would cost $998 plus $85 tax and shipping to buy it barnd new with the base.

My local HF has the 9x20 in stock and set up on display. It certainly looks pretty, but I did not actually do anything with it besides spinning the handles.


Again, I don't relly know what I'm talking abouty here, just throwing out some thoughts.

Daniel


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 17, 2006)

I've heard on other forums that these lathes can be had from various suppliers for as low as around $500 without the cabinet stand. Also that the stand isn't much of an improvement over a solid bench. If the "misc tools" were just some cutters and a plastic vernier they'd be inconsequential. On the other hand, if they were a set of B&S plug gauges, Starrett .0001 indicator, and a 0-12" set of Mitutoyo digital micrometers they could double the value of the machine.

A few things to think about. 9x20's are probably the worst of the import lathe designs and usually sold with the worst QC. Although in completely different size and feature catagories, the 7" and 12" are better thought out. Also, depending on who's selling it, many 9x20" lathes can't cut the thread that's used as the spindle nose. This is a huge disadvantage since it means you won't be able to make accessories or chuck backplates.


----------



## modamag (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't bother with the 9x20.
Instead look into the HF 8x12 or LM 8x14 They are much sturdier from what I heard.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 18, 2006)

sortafast said:


> I am just getting into machining and what not, and i have a line a getting a slightly used and well maintained 9x20 mini lathe and the corresponding base(http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45861) Its not a time sensitive deal since i know the seller, but they are asking $700 including a few misc tools. Would this be a wise move for a total novice just getting started in machining? I think that its a fair price for how little it was used and what the machine was used for. Any input would be great.
> Thanks
> 
> Dave




Jest curious. What was your decision?



Daniel


----------



## sortafast (Jan 18, 2006)

i decided not to go with it, besides it would have put some strain on the finances and not made the better half too happy. Also the guy that i was gonna buy this from has a big ol full size lathe (not sure what brand, but a fairly decent one) and i asked if he could help me build my prototype bike light and he agreed. BTW thanks for all the feedback. I guess i didnt realize that this lathe was kind of a lunker. Porbably just save the money and get a nicer bench top with a bunch of tooling and what not. Myabe even a good mini mill while i am at it.

Thanks

Dave


----------

